# Wife & I made 2 fatties w/ Q-View



## hagisan (Mar 5, 2013)

WP_20130302_003.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_004.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_006.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_007.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_010.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_009.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_013.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

Those look like Monster Fatties....and soooo good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2013)

WoW!!! Those make standard fatties look like Lean Cuisine, Weight Watchers, or Jenny Craig meals...


----------



## dewetha (Mar 6, 2013)

nice looking grub!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome fatties!

Great job on the q-view - man style - all pics no words!!!

Bill


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 6, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Awesome fatties!
> 
> Great job on the q-view - man style - all pics no words!!!
> 
> Bill


They look great and all pics no q view might be man style - but some of us need details - I want to post this to the SMF Facebook and Twitter!!! How much and what kind of meat, what were the filling ingredients! LOL


----------



## bear55 (Mar 7, 2013)

Outstanding looking fatties.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Mar 7, 2013)

Those are some awesome Big Fatties


----------



## hagisan (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello everyone!  Thank you all for the kind words.


SmokinHusker said:


> They look great and all pics no q view might be man style - but some of us need details - I want to post this to the SMF Facebook and Twitter!!! How much and what kind of meat, what were the filling ingredients! LOL


@SmokinHusker - I picked up 4lbs. breakfast sausage from Morant's Deli  here in Sac and split it in half.  My wife's fatty (pictured cut in half) had shredded Mexican cheese mix, fresh spinach, and pepperoni.

My fatty had green bell peppers, red onions, my home-smoked pepper jack cheese and pepperoni.  They were in the smoker for 4 hours and allowed to rest for 30 minutes.

I let some of my co-workers sample them and I got great feedback.  It really makes you feel good inside when people make positive comments on your cooking.

Thanks again!


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oooo weeee!!!!  Fantastic job on the fattie mombalati's!! They look awesome.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 7, 2013)

... Fatties look great!

I'm overdue on making one or two.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a link on these fatties?  How there are made and what the meat is?  I want to make one.  Sorry for the d-rail.


----------

